
App that turns paying off debt into a game - Jswizz
https://join.debtfireball.io/
======
Jswizz
I came across this on my social media feed. There seems to be a lot of finance
apps popping up but this one caught my attention.

These guys seem to struggle with messaging but I haven't seen one like this.

They are turning paying off debt into a game. Looks like they are only in
waitlist phase but I am curious how they intend to do it.

